# Early jars



## dygger60 (Sep 12, 2018)

I LOVE the early years of fruit jars....lots to discover...here is a great example....*EXCELSIOR*.  Got this a couple weeks ago....
 ....original insert and screw band


----------



## DkWorden (Oct 25, 2018)

That’s a beautiful jar


----------

